# Thoughts/recommendations on winter setup for commuter



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

TekWarren said:


> So I've never run winter tires before...on any vehicle I've owned. My last job I commuted 20-30 minutes and did okay here in W. MI last year with a pretty hard winter. I recently changed jobs and am now commuting an hour each way close to 120 miles/day I think. I want winter tires now, I'm convinced of the benefits and I'm spending a lot more time on the road so lets do it.
> 
> 2011 MT Eco. I am looking at tire rack and thinking I will go with 15" steel replacements with 205 tires (I think I read here that this will maintain at least the stock ride height)...hope these will cause less off balance issues with packed ice/snow than the stock spoke rims? I was looking at the Winterforce tires also since they where the cheapest. I know money shouldn't be a main factor but it kinda is. However...My parents are now offering to help as a Christmas gift. So now I'm wondering if I should consider a different tire in terms of longevity and MPG, both of which I realize are compromised in this setup but worth the trade off.
> 
> ...


I went with a set of stock steelies 16" with blizzak tires W90... I think were the tires can't remember off hand. If they are offering to help you out you could go with some blizzaks or a nice all season tire that has good snow rating as well.


----------



## TekWarren (Aug 24, 2011)

I see the Blizzak's recommended a lot but they are also the most expensive!


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

yea, depending on the size and offset you're looking at you're gonna pay for em lol I do hear a lot of these guys on here end up going with a smaller tire on the stock wheel instead of a 215 they go with a 205 for there winter setup. I went with a 215 on the 16 in stock wheel and still have my 17" wheels with the LRR tires from the factory eco


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Jdblack on here just picked up a set of all seasons that he seems to really like that do good in the snow as well here's a link to the thread.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...ion/99657-conti-pure-contact-impressions.html


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

I posted this link on another topic but here it is again:

Automobile Protection Association | 2013 Winter Tire Reviews: Passenger Car Tires

It is a site from Canada but gives you and idea of excellent down to poor winter tires (appears they are in alphabetical order within each catagory).

I might suggest the Blizzaks also , but with your long commute perhaps The toyo observes might be better (I used to like them and I believe they would be more durable with the compound they use)


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I ran the Winterforce tires on a 2006 HHR.....They were spectacular.......I have no problem recommending them.

Like any snow tire though, remember to get them off when the temperature is staying above 40 degrees......the soft compound in warmer air, will wear like crazy.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Not tire related, but carry water, food, blankets and other cold weather gear. Don't forget some way to open and eat the food. I'd also recommend flares and a small collapsible shovel.


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

http://img0.joyreactor.com/pics/post/demotivation-posters-auto-337087.jpeg


----------



## eastyorkbmx (Nov 15, 2014)

i always have run winter tires, I have had pirelli wintercarving, conti extreme winter contacts, which were both great tires ! very aggressive tread. I had the pirellis on my DD honda for 4 winters, commuting 200km a day. and they still look brand new, the continentals, my gf had them on her car for 3 winters and they are fairing the same, alot less mileage on them although, I recently just purchased a set of the new michelin xice3 tires, interested to see how they do thsi winter, michelin's usually have a rep of long life, hence the higher price


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Considering the distance you'll be traveling each day, you may want to consider running a 15" aluminum wheel instead of steel. Aluminum wheels typically weigh 5 to 6 lbs less when compared to a steel wheel of equal dimensions. This reduction in weight may help fuel economy. Here are some pre-bundled 15" packages we offer for your application. 

15" Winter Tire Packages


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Discount Tire said:


> Considering the distance you'll be traveling each day, you may want to consider running a 15" aluminum wheel instead of steel. Aluminum wheels typically weigh 5 to 6 lbs less when compared to a steel wheel of equal dimensions. This reduction in weight may help fuel economy. Here are some pre-bundled 15" packages we offer for your application.
> 
> 15" Winter Tire Packages


But when you slide into a pothole you were trying to avoid or hit a curb or other obstacle, it's easier to bang back out a steel wheel than it is to try to put chunks of aluminum back into place. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

money_man said:


> But when you slide into a pothole you were trying to avoid or hit a curb or other obstacle, it's easier to bang back out a steel wheel than it is to try to put chunks of aluminum back into place.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


That's true but going to a 15 inch tire with proper outside diameter and there is going to be a lot of rubber to squash before you damage wheel.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Green said:


> http://img0.joyreactor.com/pics/post/demotivation-posters-auto-337087.jpeg


I lol'd


----------



## TekWarren (Aug 24, 2011)

So I went with 15" steelies and the general altimax Arctic. About to go install them but have no idea if the tire pressure should still be at 35 like stock or something else. Mostly Highway driving.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Discount Tire said:


> Aluminum wheels typically weigh 5 to 6 lbs less when compared to a steel wheel of equal dimensions.


This is not always true and even less true with smaller diameter rims. The factory cruze 16in steel rims actually weight LESS than the 1LT 16in aluminum wheels(1-3LB from my research, though have not weighed to verify). 

For you ECO owners 16in factory steel wheels are only 1LB heavier than your ultra light 17in aluminum wheels.


----------



## TekWarren (Aug 24, 2011)

Lifting the wheels tires I didn't feel much difference between the ecos and the 15" with snow tire. 

Still wondering about what pressure to run. I have them at 35 max is 44 for these tires. 

And... Of course now that I mounted the snow tires... The temp went up to 45 and all the snow melted. Michigan.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Same info I've given in the past still holds true with your setup......never less than the pressure posted on the door ring decal, never more than that posted on the tire sidewall......you can experiment within that range.

ez,pz,

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You may want to go closer to the door placard pressure with snow tires, especially if you're actually driving in the snow. Lower pressure allows more flex in the rubber, allowing the tire to flex better and thus expel snow from the treads a little quicker.


----------



## TekWarren (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, 35 is what is on the door so that is where I'll run it for now.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Blizzaks aren't the most expensive... that honor would go to Nokian...

I was just over on the west coast of Michigan last week ( not in my own car ) there was a local retailer advertizing Nokians... I had trouble finding them on the east side of Michigan, and when I did, the price really was... well way more then I wanted to spend. 

I wound up going with Blizzack WS70 205/60R16 on $80 alloy rims from Tirerack. No TPMS sensors... under $800 total for four. My wife's car had the same setup last year worked great, now have a set on my Cruze as well.

I personally don't really think that there's any big advantage with steel wheels, other then maybe if you have to replace one, the new one you buy will be just as ugly as the older ones you started with. Knock on wood... I haven't damaged a aluminum/alloy wheel in the past 15 years of using them during winter. Other then when the paint peels off them and the salt gets to them, they get all oxidized .


----------



## TekWarren (Aug 24, 2011)

My setup ran about $550 from tirerack. I just went with steel wheels because they where cheaper. I'm not personally concerned if they look ugly or not...I actually think they make the car look "tougher" lol. I've never bent a rim in my life *knock on wood* with the areas I drive. I commute to Grand Rapids but the highways are pretty decent and my work place is right off the exit so I'm not running around the city much at all. I live in a rural area on dirt roads that get pretty jacked up however.

I think I want to put caps on my lug nuts. I used the open ended ones TR sent as I wasn't sure if the stockers where deep enough. I want to keep the bolts covered if I can. Would also like a center cap but I think from a brief search here that there really isn't anything that will work other than hubcaps?


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

When I looked at steel wheels, they really weren't much cheaper, which is why I went with painted alloy ones... I agree that the steel wheel look, gives a car a sort of... tougher appearance, maybe a bit like a cop car. As for being ugly... well what I really meant is that in my opinion the advantage of a steel wheel, is not so much that it's stronger or can be 'fixed' ( which I really don't think is true, unless it's a very minor dent in the edge of the rim or something like that)... the advantage is they mostly all look the same. If you do need to replace just one wheel, it's probably going to be easier to find a steel wheel that looks exactly like the one that's being replaced. With aftermarket alloy wheels, the same style wheel doesn't tend to be available for more then a couple years, so if one gets damaged, you may wind up either buying a whole new set of wheels, or driving around with one odd looking wheel, compared to the other three.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

TekWarren said:


> Lifting the wheels tires I didn't feel much difference between the ecos and the 15" with snow tire.
> 
> Still wondering about what pressure to run. I have them at 35 max is 44 for these tires.
> 
> And... Of course now that I mounted the snow tires... The temp went up to 45 and all the snow melted. Michigan.


Well, Marquette just set a record of -11 yesterday so it's just a matter of time. FWIW, I still haven't put my snows on yet and am hoping to last without them until Christmas but that still remains to be seen.


----------

